# Costa Rica



## synthia

I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


----------



## cindyinbaku

synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


My hubbie and I speak often about going there to Retire.


----------



## OzDoug64

synthia said:


> Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


Hi Synthia, from a process of elimination Costa Rica has come up trumps, except for squatters and difficulty gaining certified land ownership. 

All else looks good though.

I would like to find out from you if Panama would be a better solution.

Doug


----------



## synthia

Panama still has all the extra privileges in place for people who want to retire there. Costa Rica has, I'm told, repealed all the laws that allowed you to bring in a car every few years duty free, bring in household goods duty free, etc. I've also had a couple of people tell me that there is a growing resentment there against the Americans who have retired there.

Panama is much closer to being a developed country, and is cheaper. I thought it was cheaper four years ago, and I'm meeting people on this trip who agree with me.

Have you been to Costa Rica or Panama? If you've narrowed it down to those two, your next step should be to visit.


----------



## OzDoug64

synthia said:


> Have you been to Costa Rica or Panama? If you've narrowed it down to those two, your next step should be to visit.


I haven't been out of Australia. I'm more running from a country that used to be the land of luxury. Now it's heavily taxing and expensive. The tax office here are like black mamba's (squeeze you until you are on your last breath, extract every last living mortal from your body then move on to the next victim)

My main reason to leave is that I have a dysfunctional family that I need to escape from. I need serenity in my life as I have been close to topping myself. I really need to start a new life elsewhere as the stress here is weakening me.

I have a friend in Pattaya and another in Nan - Thailand. I'm not keen to go there due to corruption and other horror stories I've heard. 

So, I'm looking for a place where I can take my 300k, set myself up with a cheap condo and live off the rest of the interest. I may be a bit short in cash though. 

If I can find work that would be good. I'm a very good musician so any places that strive on music and have it everywhere would be ideal, is there a place??

Panama seems to be on the A-List at present. I'm 44 and I need a place where residency isn't too much of a problem.


----------



## synthia

Central America isn't exactly the place to go to get away from corruption. I think you should plan a trip and spend some time here, at least a couple of months, before making any decisions.


----------



## jshas

*Costa Rica Info Wanted*

Hi - I'm new to Expat Forum. My husband and I are interested in moving to Costa Rica to either start a business or to live/work. Any information or advice would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## lilred4x

*single gal?*



synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


hi synthia i am very interested in info about traveling to costa rica.i am a swf 49 yrs old looking for my safe haven in the sun.i think i might travel there and rent then tour around and look at homes.is it safe?will it be easy to find a place to rent?tell me all that you are experiancing.i am very interested in your journey.i wish you the very best.shelley


----------



## colibris

Does anyone have a suggestion for an audiologist in Costa Rica? My husband is looking for a new hearing aid and.....


----------



## Guest

lilred4x said:


> hi synthia i am very interested in info about traveling to costa rica.i am a swf 49 yrs old looking for my safe haven in the sun.i think i might travel there and rent then tour around and look at homes.is it safe?will it be easy to find a place to rent?tell me all that you are experiancing.i am very interested in your journey.i wish you the very best.shelley


Synthia:

I am very interested in Costa Rica as well. What is your time line for leaving? Please feel free to email me directly at [email protected] ... It would sure be nice to know someone or even travel with someone if we decide to make the move--maybe even share a place if you are open to that. I need to get out of the US. As far as what people are talking about here as far as South American "corruption" that's crap because I lived and went to school in Mexico and the police here in the US are MUCH worse than the federales, whom I had many wonderful conversations with and when a 6 pack of beer can get you out of a speeding ticket or a DUI when you have had one glass of wine, then that sounds great to me. 

Let me know.
Cora


----------



## Claudio

colibris said:


> Does anyone have a suggestion for an audiologist in Costa Rica? My husband is looking for a new hearing aid and.....



Check at hospitalcimadotcom. I am sure you`ll find the best doctor there. It is the best private hospital here.


----------



## travelwriter

I'm living in Costa Rica after visiting here twice. I'm in San Jose -- or rather the San Pedro part of San Jose -- where there are very few ex-pats. Most ex-pats live west of the capital or in the beach communities. 

It doesn't surprise me that there is some resentment against ex-pats as there is in most parts of the world where a large concentration of white, rich (by their standards) and, usually English-only speaking people congregate. With them they bring higher cost of living for the locals, ridiculously high real estate costs, and many US chains and franchises (Wall Mart, Burger King, McDonald's, Blockbuster video, and the list goes on and on).

The truth, however, is that the resentment is felt in general to the group and is rarely displayed in individual relations with people. Where we are living -- on the other side of gringolandia in San Jose -- our neighbors are being very friendly and welcoming. They are curious about us because we are different and are very interested to learn about our experiences in Mexico, Canada and the US. And, they are always surprised and impressed that we are learning Spanish. Without the language, you simply cannot make friends beyond surperficial acquaintances.

I've also lived in Mexico and traveled there extensively and have found that, for the most part, Mexicans are very friendly. There is ****** burnout in places where many have congregated (case in point San Miguel de Allende where real estate prices are through the roof and Mexicans cannot afford to live in the historical center of their city). Other places where there are many gringos but the area depends on tourism are usually less tense on Mexican-****** relations as the locals understand the value of Americans, Canadians and Brits visiting.

The best way to get to know people -- expats and locals -- and to help the community is to become a valuable addition to it through volunteer work. 

Would love to see more posts by ex-pats in Costa Rica.


----------



## edaviscr

*Costa Rica Expert*

I would be happy to answer questions about Costa Rica. I live here and run my own real estate related companies. 

It is safe to travel around Costa Rica with the exception of bad neighborhoods in San Jose and the port of Limon. 

You will have no problem finding places to rent in any of the beaches or the central valley. There is a thriving expatriot community here due the natural beauty, affordable health care, safety, stability, etc.

Saludos...


----------



## BOG

edaviscr,

I apologize before hand for bombarding you with questions, but if you don't mind me asking,

How hard is it for americans to find decent jobs down in CR?
How high is the cost of living near Hermosa or Jaco?

I am interested in spending a few years in either CR or Nicaragua.

I am an avid surfer and fisher and would love to spend a few years of my youth riding good waves and learning about Latin culture.

If you know of anywhere to research for jobs and housing such please let me know.

Google only goes so far...haha.


----------



## edaviscr

*Questions*

No bother. You're not really supposed to "work" in the sense of be an employee here as that would be taking a job away from a Costa Rican. However, you can own and run businesses. There are also plenty of people who do jobs over their computers like graphic design, web design, stock trading, consulting, running their web businesses etc. that are generating income but not employees or taking a job away. 

I haven't spent much time in Jaco or Hermosa. Hermosa is supposed to be nice. I never hear anything good about Jaco. You can live on less than $1000 per month depending on what your tastes are. You can find cabinas for $350/month walking distance to the beach in some areas. Food is generally cheap. Gas is similar to the states. 

Surfing is great here and the water is always warm! My favorite place is Playa Grande.


----------



## BOG

thanks.

I would be interested in opening a restaurant eventually, but would need income for atleast a year down there before being financially able to do so.
I have heard that jobs can be hard to find due to CR citizens wanting to hire CR citizens over expats.
I was wondering what sort of jobs would be available for expats, say like working at hotels? 
And do you think its feasible to "live" on say an eco-tour guide salary? or something along the lines of that.

Its good to talk to someone down there instead of reading a million blogs.

thanks again.


----------



## edaviscr

*Hotel Jobs*

Those are not likely as foreigners without residency are not supposed to work as employees. Smaller companies might consider you. You could start a small company like surf instruction, or board rentals, or tour booking though...


----------



## edaviscr

*Rentals*

You can search rental properties all over craigslist just like in the states...


----------



## BOG

thanks so much.


----------



## scarr

*Costa Rica rental option*



lilred4x said:


> hi synthia i am very interested in info about traveling to costa rica.i am a swf 49 yrs old looking for my safe haven in the sun.i think i might travel there and rent then tour around and look at homes.is it safe?will it be easy to find a place to rent?tell me all that you are experiancing.i am very interested in your journey.i wish you the very best.shelley


Hi- We just finished building our cabina (2 bedroom cottage) in Grecia - look at google maps for Grecia Costa Rica

It is a 45 min ride from Alejuela (where the San Jose airport is located). Currently a couple retiring are renting as they look around to see how it goes for them to relocate. 

Keep my email if you need a place in the future.. it might work out for you.. Our cabina is 1 mile from a bus route and Grecia is a good sized town w. hospital and all amenities. Great public transportation to explore.. 
Best. 
Susan


----------



## scarr

*Jaco*

Hi - We just built a cabina in Grecia. Currently we are renting. We did look at Jaco which is very much a surfer area.. being close to retirement ourselves it was not for us.. but for a younger crowd and surfing.. I 'd say yes. And the prices seemed good there. It all depends what you are looking for in CR!. . We like a local flavor and not a gated community.. Good luck. Susan


----------



## amy4565

Hey there,

My parents are planning a trip to Costa Rica. Its a nice place. I went there in 2007 with my parents and also want to go there again. My parents will stay there for a month.:ranger:


----------



## lilred4x

*belize*




OzDoug64 said:


> I haven't been out of Australia. I'm more running from a country that used to be the land of luxury. Now it's heavily taxing and expensive. The tax office here are like black mamba's (squeeze you until you are on your last breath, extract every last living mortal from your body then move on to the next victim)
> 
> My main reason to leave is that I have a dysfunctional family that I need to escape from. I need serenity in my life as I have been close to topping myself. I really need to start a new life elsewhere as the stress here is weakening me.
> 
> I have a friend in Pattaya and another in Nan - Thailand. I'm not keen to go there due to corruption and other horror stories I've heard.
> 
> So, I'm looking for a place where I can take my 300k, set myself up with a cheap condo and live off the rest of the interest. I may be a bit short in cash though.
> 
> If I can find work that would be good. I'm a very good musician so any places that strive on music and have it everywhere would be ideal, is there a place??
> 
> Panama seems to be on the A-List at present. I'm 44 and I need a place where residency isn't too much of a problem.


i think belize may be the ticket for you. very layed back and easy going.i'm on my way from northern canada soon


----------



## senorcostarica

*costa rica real estate*

I have traveled the world and never seen a place as Expat friendly as Costa Rica
So much so that I have become part of the landscape with a property in Costa Rica known as Hacienda Matapalo-Costa Rica Real Estate:

This is an open invitation to schedule a virtual tour (at your computer) or a horseback tour of our RainForest property that is on a Mountain overlooking the Pacific Ocean

Our Pre-Construction pricing makes our luxury gated community with resort amenities a project touted by International Living and Smart Money















synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


----------



## Gloucesterguy

*Planning to Move to Costa Rica*



synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


Hi Synthia,
Yes I am very interested in Costa Rica. Having spent some considerable time considering Malaysia and their MM2H program I finally came to realize that they are not interested in my £24,000 annual income - apparently that is not enough for them. Definitely will not sell my UK property to raise the necessary funds they want to take advantage of. So I looked elsewhere and found Costa Rica to be a very liberal society and welcoming of Pensioners like me - along with plenty of our American Cousins. So my application is being prepared right now. Maybe by early 2010 I am enjoying that Country. 
I have already experience of the Philippines which I think will be very similar to Cosa Rica in culture. Maybe I have to get working pretty hard on a Spanish course right now.


----------



## gc24

Anyone know much about Playa Samara in CR? I heard that it was supposd to be great. Looking at that place plus Boquette', Panama.


----------



## Gloucesterguy

gc24 said:


> Anyone know much about Playa Samara in CR? I heard that it was supposd to be great. Looking at that place plus Boquette', Panama.


Not really in a position to advise you GC24. I'm rather surprised there is not a lot of activity on the Costa Rican Forum. Probably because everyone is having too much fun to be sa in front of a computer - hahaha


----------



## gc24

Guess your probably right. I did check that out also.


----------



## kbrinner

synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


Definitely - we were there a year ago and it was great. Although kind of expensive when compared to Panama, a similar country in terms of things to do and see, but much less expensive, and some say, safer as well. If you want to read more about things to do in Panama, there is a useful website called The Retirement Detectives.


----------



## daniellle

It's definitely a must see & cheap to live in!


----------



## Hearth&Home

*Thumbs up for Costa Rica*



synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


Having purchased a coffee finca near Grecia Costa Rica 7 years before we were able to make the full-time move, we have managed nicely. Finally residents this year, we are making plans to build a small community with a few of many friends here. No major issues to curb our enthusiasm and/or feeling that this is paradise.


----------



## louiswilliams00

synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


I love Costa Rica. Lucky you, getting to retire there!


----------



## dubioustranger

I hesitate between ending my life as a retired person in CR, or go tp Thailand, where I assume (?) life is cheaper. I plan to live on my ss retirement (1500 $ a month), is it possible in CR without giving up all "creature comforts" or should I emigrate to a cheaper country?


----------



## tunjio

hi i just joined this forum..I just moved out of philippines where i was expat living for 1.5 years..my home is in hawaii and i am currently visiting family in kentucky USA...Phillippines was where i got acustomed to living in less than 1st rate country independantly...I left philippines after 1.5 years of being sick there with cough and fever like symptoms that never go away until i leave the country..I lost my symptoms again after being out of there for 1 day, I remember travelling in guatemala and belize before and even africa with no such sickness so i decided to try central america again and was frequently advised to costa rica...I really want to know if $900 is OK there a month single man? That was my maximum budget in philippines monthly and it was exssesive by basic standards...i really want to live in cheaper tropical country for few years without south asian symptoms..I tried thailand for a month and symptoms were there also during the recent floods in september,i left in october.......I would live in a bamboo hut if my health would hold out in there...Im not worried about lower standards of living i just hope i can be in decent health wherever i am....


----------



## harlemsmama

*Relocating to Costa Rica*

Hi my husband and I are interested in moving with out 3 year old to Costa Rica. Any information on the best neighborhoods to raise a family (pref close to a beach) and ideas on schools/playgroups.

We are hoping to move within the next 8 months.

Thank you.


----------



## Kathie Davis

*Want to know all about it!*



synthia said:


> I'm traveling in Costa Rica right now. It's a major retirement and expat destination for Americans, and even more come down every year on tourist visas to spend the winter. I'm sort of suprised that we haven't had any posts here about it. Anybody here interested in Costa Rica?


My husband and I are wanting to retire in July. We wanted to hear from expats personal experiences to help us make decisions. We are looking for mountians, fishing, rivers and lakes
If you have any info. please share it with us.
Thank you so much
Kathie


----------



## Sharpslaw

I am so interesting in Costa Rica. If I can get the living expenses down, I can retire early and enjoy the beach life. 

I would love to hear of those of you who have successfully found a low expense way of the Costa Rica lifestyle.


----------



## krusez

Hello, Im Costa Rican and new to this forum ( new to the whole idea of being an expat, looking for information on the best- and easiest- destinations, if youre willing to help me let me know!). I will try my best to answer every question in this forum, I think I could be a good adviser for anyone planning on moving here. 

Here´s a short guide: 

First of all, I guess everything depends on what you want to experience here, there are a lot of lifestyles available. Costa Rica is divided into pretty much two areas: the grand central valley and the countryside and beaches. San Jose, the country´s capital, has many faces: the city center is usually crowded, full of cars, very hectic and not very clean. If you find a "parqueo" (a safe parking lot) you can walk everywhere and find pretty much anything you can think of - without any form of sophistication or luxury. From the city center, theres two major options for living: the East Side (San Pedro, Curridabat, and further cities like Cartago) and the West Side (Sabana, Escazú, Sabana or other provinces like Alajuela or Heredia).

-MOST RELEVANT FACTS: Costa Rica is a SMALL country so even if you make the choice to live anywhere, it really doesnt pin you down in a specific place. You can go from San Jose downtown to a popular beach in less than two hours and if you get the hang of it, travelling can be very easy and cheap. Also, public transportation (although very culturally shocking) is very efficient and there´s an inexpensive bus service throughout the whole country running practically at any time. Costa Rica is a country of political peace, it has no army or military forces of any kind. 

THINGS TO EXPECT: hot hot days, some heavy rain, bad roads, laid back friendly people, "tico timing": theres always time to do it tomorrow, mosquitos, lots and lots of mountains, trees and plants everywhere you look. 

The East Side

This is the "city" part of Costa Rica. It features a more crowded look and traffic jams are constant. However, it also holds most of Costa Rica´s cultural activities, with lots of museums at a walking distance, bars, historical theaters and concert venues. It also houses the UCR (Universidad de Costa Rica) which has a beautiful campus open to the public and really adds to the upbeat and young style of living. In the east side, there are various housing options: from full family houses to 300$-a month- 1bedroom studio apartments (aimed at students). Young people prefer this side of town because there is no inmediate need for having a car and you can go partying easier. The best places to move in my opinion would be:* Zapote, Los Yoses, Curridabat.*

The West Side

Here is where I live and where you can find most of the expats living in San Jose. The West side started developing later than the East Side. 20 years ago most of this place was just green fields and mountains. However, recently there has been a lot of investment which comes in the forms of Luxury gated communities and buildings, luxury shopping malls and restaurants (note that luxury here might be the standard for many "first world" people), something people might find easier to adjust to. You can certainly find good quality furtniture, fashion stores, country clubs, gourmet restaurants and that sort of thing in places like *Escazú or Santa Ana*. Although public transportation is equally efficient, the need for a vehicle increases as this part of the city has a wider layout. There has always been a big american expat community in these towns and I dare to say, not speaking Spanish may not even be an issue (many many costa ricans, usually called "ticos" have great english skills and you could probably survive just fine without speaking one word---however, to some people it is seen as a somewhat arrogant gesture to live here and not bother to learn the local language). If you have children and worry for their education, these places are known to have a lot of great international schools for the american, brittish, german and french students, for example.

The Countryside 

If you dont want to live in San Jose, and are seeking a little adventure; your other choice is moving to a mainly rural town or a beach location. There are hundreds of options in either one and its up to your personal choice of musts and sacrifices. Some notorious rural towns that are "hot" at the moment are* La Fortuna, Grecia or Cartago *. *Jacó* (a popular name in the forum) is one of our most popular beaches. Its very very close from San José (45 minutes ) and a very famous surf spot. The massive tourism, however, has taken a toll on the town´s overall look and health. It has become somewhat of a party town and if youre into that, Jaco may be your place. Next to Jacó is *Hermosa* almost equally popular nowadays but for better reasons: it is one of the country´s best surf spots and people from all over the world come to check the waves. These beaches are in Puntarenas, a province right next to *Guanacaste*, an ever bigger area that has a very long coastline with lots of exotic places, volcanoes and beaches, a personal recomendation would be *Monteverde*, a mountain cold town thats somehow not very far from Guanacaste beaches. Our great pride as a nation is our biodiversity, Costa Rica is known for having all kinds of weathers and ecosystems and protecting them. This attracts a lot of scientific research and ecological activists. Many people consider these beach towns paradise, a place where you can easily make friends, live a healthy life and be close to a beautiful ocean; however I must warn you:

-If you come to Costa Rica to buy beach square miles to put big corporate hotels, not respecting the culture or the locals, it might be a bad idea to move here under those intentions. 

-****** pricing phenomena: in many many beach towns, american tourists represent a big source of income for the otherwise poor inhabitants. That has been going on for decades now so, many establishments actually work under an "american pricing" system which is pretty much a cranked up price, in US dollars. Its not fair but it is what usually goes on in countries that depend a lot on tourism. If you become a local, youre gonna have to eventually learn your way around it, be it by negociation or alternatives. For example, if you live in a beach town you will want to know where the local restaurants are, instead of the pricey beachfront lounges you see at first. You can get a whole lot more good quality food from typical food joints. The national dish is "casado" which has white rice, black beans, a protein of some sort, cole slaw salad and whatever the cook is creative enough to add. Good stuff. Also, tipping is not a custom as the price includes it by law.

-Be patient. Costa Rica´s laid back attitude is one of the things that torments expats coming from the US, Germany or any other country known for rigid law and order. 

-LIMON: on the atlantic shore of Costa Rica theres a place called Limon. In Limon are located some of the most shockingly amazing beaches in the world like *Manzanillo or Puerto Viejo*. Limon´s history involves the slavery of black people by an american company to build the railroad and work the banana fields (thats the kind of stuff you must start to learn) so theres a feeling of alienation from the rest of the country. Costa Rica in general is very diverse ethnically so racism is practically invisible. It resembles a lot of caribbean islands where rasta culture is very much accepted and smelled everywhere, if you know what I mean. You must be careful not to disrespect, even unintentionally, on a racist or nationalist level. There are some barrios that are dangerous but otherwise, you shouldnt have a problem moving there. Try visiting first. 

RELEVANT FACTS REGARDING MONEY AND EMPLOYMENT

Most of the expats living in Costa Rica achieve a much-better-than-average lifestyle. Many seek opportunities in real estate, language teaching, the hotel and tourism business, software development, sportsbooks, own art galleries, clothing stores, etc. A popular business that may constitute a "quick solution" is the call centers and customer service. English speaking (and other languages) people should have no problem getting a job first try if everything is moderately in order. In these jobs you can make as much as 1200 dollars a month, which is more than enough if youre willing to sacrifice some things. That said, these data may help you get a better picture by comparing to your home country´s prices: 

. Minimum wage for a non qualified worker: $500, earning $2000 a month is considered wealthy.
. A pack of red marlboro cigarrettes: $3
. A more than decent NEW car: $25.000
. Gym membership: from $35 to $90
. Monthly groceries for a household of 4: $350
. Gas price: a full tank for a medium sized domestic vehicle goes around $70
. Beer: $1.50 in the supermarket, as much as $5.50 in fancy bars.
. Bus fare: from 50cents to 2 bucks for an expensive long ride. 
. Toll fare: the most expensive in the country for a regular vehicle is like $3.50
. 2 bedroom house in a nice neighborhood can go from 80 to 110 thousand dollars. There are also places with mansions and big condos if youre into that.
. Utilities (cable tv, water, electricity; house of 4): from a $40 to $150 if you dont save at all. 
. Limitless minutes and text with internet access Iphone monthly bill: $30
. A nonstop flight to Miami or New York can go as low as $200 and $400 respectively. 
. Public Education and University: free, sponsored by the state
. Expensive private university: $6000 a year tuition. 
. Health care: sponsored by the state, there are a few private options floating around though. 
. Macdonalds: $5.0 an average combo. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## maxtrax01

*Costs of living Panama*



synthia said:


> Panama still has all the extra privileges in place for people who want to retire there. Costa Rica has, I'm told, repealed all the laws that allowed you to bring in a car every few years duty free, bring in household goods duty free, etc. I've also had a couple of people tell me that there is a growing resentment there against the Americans who have retired there.
> 
> Panama is much closer to being a developed country, and is cheaper. I thought it was cheaper four years ago, and I'm meeting people on this trip who agree with me.
> 
> Have you been to Costa Rica or Panama? If you've narrowed it down to those two, your next step should be to visit.


Hi
My partner Linda and I have come down to Bocas Del Toro, Panama for 2 months. We have been here for 2 weeks so far.
Bocas Town is funky and people are nice, however, the price of food and staples is the same price as in the states. Some things are higher we have found.
Toilet paper is about $1 per roll....
Mangos $1.50+ per
Lettuce $3.00 per head
SMALL Can of tomatoes $1.75
The island group, (Isla Colon, Isla Bastimentos, Isla Caranera, San Christobal and some others have to have everything shipped over on the ferry on a truck or by supply boat....It is a buyers market for land and most houses as the real estate market has really been depressed for about 3 years...

.we found this out yesterday from an expat who has two rental property management companies and has been here for 7 years...great information and great guy....not trying to sell us anything,
We are a bit dissappointed and are just seeing and feeling how it might be to live here....it's why we came down and rented a small little bungalow on the beach.....
enjoy


----------



## Kathie Davis

Thank you for this information. This is the type of information we need to help us get a feel for what is going on and if we even want to consider places to retire. I love it when someone is honest and gives you information you can use. The prices on the food and the real estate info is great. Thank you very much you have been so helpful. Kathie


----------



## Sharpslaw

*Review ahead of time*



Kathie Davis said:


> My husband and I are wanting to retire in July. We wanted to hear from expats personal experiences to help us make decisions. We are looking for mountians, fishing, rivers and lakes
> If you have any info. please share it with us.
> Thank you so much
> Kathie


Kathie,
Visit / Rent first. You didn't mention the beach - that's probably a good thing. Not sure the first impression of CR humidity would keep you staying. A nice area like Grecia is probably in your area of likes. It has a good expat community. Enjoys the climate of the mountains - has great views. You are close enough to the capital that a day of Museums and Theaters are close by. You are close enough to Poas vulcano that a day exploring is not too far.

Keep smiling - Go-Explore-Live

Just a suggestion.


----------



## doro

I don't know to much about Costa Rica, except position on map. Based on that, the weather must be really nice.

So, I am researching some other places to live, if anyone could please answer me to a few questions will be nice:

- How is the IT industry (if there is any)
- Comparing with Spain or West Europe how under-develop is that country?
- How is criminality? I mean, pure truth, I know all Latin america is under drug lords control, and I am looking for a safe place to live not a dangerous one.
- How hard is to start a business? Income Tax?
- Quality if life in general?

So considering the geographical position, is interesting for me as climate beacuse I am looking for a place under the sun all year ( No snow).

Thanks!


----------



## Edgenaples

I lived there for a year...met my wife....dated....got married there. She is originally from Nicaragua but lived in CR for a dozen years. We still visit often to see her family. I really used to LOVE Costa Rica. 

Costa Rica has gotten much more expensive over the last 10-15 years. Buying a house or land is a scary proposition. We were swindled while there....bought a house...started to fix it up....put some money into it...then had police knocking on our door at the crack of dawn, telling us we had 3 hours to evacuate. We had an inept attorney, who gave our down payment to a man who she thought was an attorney but wasn't....long horrible story...we were lucky to get out with only a $10,000 loss. I chalked it up to a hard lesson learned, because the authorities did not want to help in any way. And yes, the police are corrupt and always looking for a bribe.

Most Ticos believes that all Americans are millionaires and they do not feel bad about screwing you in every way possible. Everything from charging you double or triple for a taxi, to much larger things. My opinion is that when you get out away from San Jose and into smaller towns, this may get better. 

San Jose is also filthy. Ticos are world class litterbugs and the streets show it. Most of the country is beautiful, but San Jose...where most people live, is a dirty dump.

We thought about retiring there for a long time, but there are just too many other options that are far better...at least for us. We have about 11 years to go. If we were retiring today, we'd be headed for Ecuador. Great weather, low cost of living....way cheaper than CR, CLEAN city streets, great healthcare in the larger cities...we'd probably be going to Cuenca or Quito.

You all can have Costa Rica...not for us anymore.


----------



## Marginal

*Salut*



dubioustranger said:


> I hesitate between ending my life as a retired person in CR, or go tp Thailand, where I assume (?) life is cheaper. I plan to live on my ss retirement (1500 $ a month), is it possible in CR without giving up all "creature comforts" or should I emigrate to a cheaper country?


Salut dubioustranger.

I can see you made the move to CR.
Could you please share your experiences?

Regards.


----------



## Marginal

*Living in Costa Rica ...*

Hello people.

It really is surprising there's no separate sub-forum for CR as there is one for Egypt for instance.
Me and my wife intend to retire here, so let's share informatin about the opportunities to do so.
I am saying "here" because I live in CR for about two months now.
Eight years ago we were here for a month on a holiday and enjoyed it as I am enjoying it now.
People are saying there are dangerous places, but where aren't such places anyway?

I like the public transportation system.
It is not VIP of course, but for the price it is worth the try.
The drivers are helpful, and so are the people who work as "guides" (they direct and inform the customers), as are the passengers themselves.
At least once I was overcharged for a meal (twice or three times more expensive), but that's life, if you don't want to be overcharged, ask for the price (if it is not written on the product) and then decide whether to buy or not.
I know sounds cheap, but what other choice might one have in a situation like that?
Also, as some people are worried about the resentment towards people from the USA, I'd suggest trying to learn some spanish.
All over the world people are pleased to see a forigner making an effort to speak the local language.
Making an effort that is, not being a local language expert.

We're looking forward to buy a property, so any suggestions are welcome.
Alajuela is where we are looking to buy a property in.
Other places could be interesting for us as well.

As in reply to Edgenaples post #43, I am very sorry to hear about your bad experience, but things like that happen in many countries.
My opinion is, that we have a destiny to follow, and when we deviate from our path, we get punished.
I learned it the hard way myself.
All of us have a country, town, village, house, room, position of the bed in the bedroom etc that are beneficial or harmful, but we have to enquire and learn (and try not to forget) about it.
Astrology is the oldest science of all, but nowadays most people believe it is fake.
Anyways, I am not going to go into details about it, but what I am talking about is important, especially when retired and in most of the cases old people are taking such an important decision as relocating in a distant counrty permanently.

Pura Vida ...


----------



## Edgenaples

I would recommend renting. Just my opinion, but I'd never buy there. Even Stewart title has clauses that give them an "out". If u buy, don't be surprised ifu get a knock on your door and police r there to boot u out of your ex-house. Police r corrupt.
I loved living in CR, but Ticos will constantly try to rip u off, and that gets old after a while. In one of my last trips there, there was a ******, nicely dresses, walking through the airport telling everyone that would listen that Ticos will rip u off every chance they get. So, I'm not the only one....believe me !


----------



## Marginal

Edgenaples said:


> I would recommend renting. Just my opinion, but I'd never buy there. Even Stewart title has clauses that give them an "out". If u buy, don't be surprised ifu get a knock on your door and police r there to boot u out of your ex-house. Police r corrupt.
> I loved living in CR, but Ticos will constantly try to rip u off, and that gets old after a while. In one of my last trips there, there was a ******, nicely dresses, walking through the airport telling everyone that would listen that Ticos will rip u off every chance they get. So, I'm not the only one....believe me !


Thanks for the tip :thumb:.
All I know for now is, that while I was waiting for an extension of my visa at the Immigration Office, behind me from the line there were at least three women staring at my passeport's data.
I had a feeling they'll fall over me, that is how much they were bent over in order to be able to read better.
They were no ticos though, I don't believe ticos need to immigrate to CR .


----------



## Edgenaples

OzDoug64 said:


> I haven't been out of Australia. I'm more running from a country that used to be the land of luxury. Now it's heavily taxing and expensive. The tax office here are like black mamba's (squeeze you until you are on your last breath, extract every last living mortal from your body then move on to the next victim)
> 
> My main reason to leave is that I have a dysfunctional family that I need to escape from. I need serenity in my life as I have been close to topping myself. I really need to start a new life elsewhere as the stress here is weakening me.
> 
> I have a friend in Pattaya and another in Nan - Thailand. I'm not keen to go there due to corruption and other horror stories I've heard.
> 
> So, I'm looking for a place where I can take my 300k, set myself up with a cheap condo and live off the rest of the interest. I may be a bit short in cash though.
> 
> If I can find work that would be good. I'm a very good musician so any places that strive on music and have it everywhere would be ideal, is there a place??
> 
> Panama seems to be on the A-List at present. I'm 44 and I need a place where residency isn't too much of a problem.


I would NEVER take my funds out of the US. I can only speak personally about Costa Rica, as I've visited many countries, but only lived in the US and CR. At least in CR, there are more swindlers than you can imagine and they are very good at seperating you from your money. IMHO, be VERY careful buying your condo, and then leave the rest of your money in the US and draft it out monthly when you need it. Just my opinion....


----------



## Edgenaples

OzDoug64 said:


> I haven't been out of Australia. I'm more running from a country that used to be the land of luxury. Now it's heavily taxing and expensive. The tax office here are like black mamba's (squeeze you until you are on your last breath, extract every last living mortal from your body then move on to the next victim)
> 
> My main reason to leave is that I have a dysfunctional family that I need to escape from. I need serenity in my life as I have been close to topping myself. I really need to start a new life elsewhere as the stress here is weakening me.
> 
> I have a friend in Pattaya and another in Nan - Thailand. I'm not keen to go there due to corruption and other horror stories I've heard.
> 
> So, I'm looking for a place where I can take my 300k, set myself up with a cheap condo and live off the rest of the interest. I may be a bit short in cash though.
> 
> If I can find work that would be good. I'm a very good musician so any places that strive on music and have it everywhere would be ideal, is there a place??
> 
> Panama seems to be on the A-List at present. I'm 44 and I need a place where residency isn't too much of a problem.


I would NEVER take my funds out of the US. I can only speak personally about Costa Rica, as I've visited many countries, but only lived in the US and CR. At least in CR, there are more swindlers than you can imagine and they are very good at seperating you from your money. IMHO, be VERY careful buying your condo, and then leave the rest of your money in the US....or in your case, Australia.... and draft it out monthly when you need it. Just my opinion....


----------



## Marginal

Edgenaples said:


> At least in CR, there are more swindlers than you can imagine and they are very good at seperating you from your money.


I was told, there's a popular belief in CR all North Americans going there are rich, and should spend a lot (not to say it the other way).


----------



## Edgenaples

*CR*

That's true... They believe all Americans are rich. Ticos will try to charge u a ******-price for everything. But there are also the true scammers, and they are everywhere. And it is not just me...go to ****** Gulch and chat with lots of Americans. You'll hear lots of similar stories.


----------



## Sharpslaw

I have visited Costa Rica - Loved it.
Will probably continue to visit (annually).
The three month Visa visit with rented furnished apt is an annual dream.

Enjoy your travels!!!


----------



## PauloPievese

I would like to know where you can live on the interest from 300,000 Australian dollars (about $220,000 USD) after having bought a house.


----------



## Robertshill2052

Costa Rica is more expensive than Panama. You would need to get residency in CR to avoid border runs every ninety days or more frequently depending on the time stamped into your passport. Most police don't do much. Minors are protected from any crime and townspeople may not think it is their problem if the victims are not locals. Hard drugs are prevalent so petty theft can occur. We live in a small mountain village in the center of the country where this is happening. We won't leave the house without someone here which often means paying a housesitter. That gets expensive during two to three week trips.


----------



## lmontgom

I am interested. I am considering Mexico and Costa Rica. I want to live in mountains by the sea to avoid excessive heat or cold. Would something on the Pacific in Costa Rica fit that description?


----------



## Jane Tiller

*Costa Rica interest*



lilred4x said:


> hi synthia i am very interested in info about traveling to costa rica.i am a swf 49 yrs old looking for my safe haven in the sun.i think i might travel there and rent then tour around and look at homes.is it safe?will it be easy to find a place to rent?tell me all that you are experiancing.i am very interested in your journey.i wish you the very best.shelley


My wife and I are interested in Costa Rica as a retirement destination, but we want to explore more before deciding. We plan to travel to Costa Rica and get a feel for the places we would like to live. Any advice would be helpful. Our timeline is at least 1 year away.

Jane Tiller


----------



## rroesel

I have heard there are 3 major areas for climate. On the Pacific NW is is dry and hot. In the Caentral valley it is near perfect year round if you stay around 4-6,000 ft elev. The third area is the Caribbean coast and southern Costa Rica. It is hot and humid. Can anyone confirm/deny these climate zones?


----------



## rroesel

I have subscribed to the International Living magazine. It is recommending Ecuador and Costa Rica. Any comments?


----------



## rroesel

Is the Pacific ocean as cold in Central America as it is in Northern California. You almost need a wetsuit to enjoy the beaches near Monterrey, CA.


----------



## rroesel

Could you see enoughof the country on a 2 week vacation to decide what area of CR you want to live? I understand there is a wet and dry season. Should you visit in each season to compare local climates?


----------



## rroesel

I understand the cost of living is rising fairly rapidly in CR. What income does it take for a retired couple to live a "very comfortable" lifestyle? We are considering renting not buying for the first few years.
'


----------



## mila.degail

edaviscr said:


> *Costa Rica Expert* I would be happy to answer questions about Costa Rica. I live here and run my own real estate related companies. It is safe to travel around Costa Rica with the exception of bad neighborhoods in San Jose and the port of Limon. You will have no problem finding places to rent in any of the beaches or the central valley. There is a thriving expatriot community here due the natural beauty, affordable health care, safety, stability, etc. Saludos...





edaviscr said:


> *Costa Rica Expert* I would be happy to answer questions about Costa Rica. I live here and run my own real estate related companies. It is safe to travel around Costa Rica with the exception of bad neighborhoods in San Jose and the port of Limon. You will have no problem finding places to rent in any of the beaches or the central valley. There is a thriving expatriot community here due the natural beauty, affordable health care, safety, stability, etc. Saludos...


 Hi everyone me and my boyfriend we are going to Costa Rica on April but we are trying to know if we need absolutely a working visa or if it’s possible to work in black ? And also if you know a site cheap for appartement to rent in Puerto Viejo ?


----------



## mila.degail

Hi everyone me and my boyfriend we are going to Costa Rica on April but we are trying to know if we need absolutely a working visa or if it’s possible to work in black ?

And also if you know a site cheap for appartement to rent in Puerto Viejo ?


----------



## mila.degail

Hi everyone me and my boyfriend we are going to Costa Rica on April but we are trying to know if we need absolutely a working visa or if it’s possible to work in black ?

And also if you know a site cheap for appartement to rent in Puerto Viejo ?


----------

